# Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?



## HAPE-1909 (7. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Hat jemand schon mal ein Dropshot-System mit Stahlvorfach gemacht?

Habe diese selbst immer mit Fluorcarbon gebaut, war alles kein Problem.
Nur wollte ich demnächst mal an ein Gewässer, wo der Hechtbestand doch größer ist, als an einem üblichen "Zandergewässer"  - heißt also, das Hechtbisse absolut zur Tagesordnung zählen (ich sag mal so 4 Zander, 1 Hecht).

Auch wenn Fluorcarbon hechtsicher sein SOLL, nen besseres Gefühl hätte ich bei Stahl.

Nur kann ich mir beim Stahl schwer vorstellen, wie es mit der Montage sinnvoll sein soll, damit diese sich nicht beschädigt (knotenlos um den Haken gewickelt).

Hat hier also jemand irgendwelche Tipps bzw. Montageanleitungen?

Also Fluorcarbon hätte ich die 0,45 mm Berkley Trilence - aber ob die JEDEM Hecht standhält, was die Bissfestigkeit betrifft weiß ich nicht.

Würd mich über ein paar Tips freuen!

Besten Dank im vorraus!


----------



## esgof (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

moin 
geht sowas vielleicht auch mit hardmono kann man damit diesen speziellen knoten für DS auch machen
gruß esgof


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Moin,guckst du hier

http://www.drop-shot.de/drop-shot-mainmenu-29/montage-mainmenu-33/14-bissfestes-ds-rig

http://www.drop-shot.de/drop-shot-mainmenu-29/montage-mainmenu-33/65-hechtsicheres-drop-shot-rig-ii


----------



## kati48268 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Den Gamakatsu Haken muss man auch net knoten. Getestet hab ich ihn aber auch noch nicht. Siehst zumindest interessant aus die Montage, weil verschiebbar.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Hat hier also jemand irgendwelche Tipps bzw. Montageanleitungen?



Auf meiner privaten Homepage unter Tips und Tricks...:m


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Besten Dank!!!

Also auf die Idee (2. Link) wäre ich im Leben nicht drauf gekommen.

Einfaches kann man manchmal so gut sein, das man nicht drauf kommt!


----------



## Case (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Habe schon mit Stahlvorfächern Dropshot gefischt. Zielfisch war Barsch, aber wegen Hechtbestand trotzdem mit Stahl. Die Barsche haben nicht mehr gebisssen. Ich hab das dann aufgegeben. Zanderbestand ist kaum vorhanden, deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Case


----------



## Angler 212 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

spitzen idee, zwar auffälliger, aber hechtschonender

wo ist der "gefällt mir" knopf :q


----------



## Breamhunter (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*



HAPE-Coesfeld schrieb:


> Auch wenn Fluorcarbon hechtsicher sein SOLL,



Sagt wer |kopfkrat
Du meinst sicherlich Hardmono. Und selbst diesem Zeug würde ich erst ab Stärken von 0,8 mm trauen


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Hab ich damals mal in den diversen Zeitschriften gelesen.

Wie gesagt, es SOLLTE sicher sein - traue dem Braten aber selbst auch nicht - genauso, wie ich es bei Hardmono glaube... 
Da kommt mir einfach nen dünnes Stahlvorfach sicherer vor!


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Dropshot mit Stahlvorfach?*

Ich bin einer, der Mono generell mit den Schneidezähnen kappt und kann bestätigen, das Fluo um einiges schwerer durchzubeißen ist.
Das will nix heißen...aber stärker ist es allemal als normale Mono.


----------

